

If Programming Languages ran the Airlines - infinity
http://www.matrixweb.nl/airlines.html

======
bena
All I got from that was that he _really_ likes Java

------
jjs
Python: You spend 10 minutes building a plane, and feel very satisfied with
yourself, until you notice that location.teleport() is in the standard
library...

------
felixc
Python: I am sick and tired of these mother----ing snakes on this mother----
ing plane!

I just had to, OK?

------
daleharvey
enjoy these a bit more when they are a bit more thorough and dont have such an
obvious bias

